# George Karl: I never 'got into a good place' with DeMarcus Cousins



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> George Karl reflected on his rocky tenure as the Kings' coach in a recent interview with the Sacramento Bee, saying he did not feel empowered by the front office and acknowledging that he never "got into a good place" with mercurial star DeMarcus Cousins.
> 
> Karl touched on a number of topics in his interview with the Bee, which was published Saturday, including his strained relationship with Cousins and Sacramento's front office.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...coach-discusses-demarcus-cousins-relationship


----------

